# Comunicacion bluetooth de celular a una tarjeta?



## ferfila20

hola a todos 

la idea consiste en hacer una tarjeta capas de controlar cosas a traves de reles o no se.
la comunicacion seria a traves de puerto bluetooth. seria que al apretar un boton del celular se encienda algo. el alcanse seria segun el receptor que puede llegar a 100 metros. en la interface estaria un receptor bluetooth USB .

nesesito saber información a serca de comunicaion y de hacer un programa para el movil.
el programa me imagino que seria en java ya que los celulares aceptan ese lenguaje de programacion. 

sa


----------



## analista_77

Hola Ferfila20
Estoy muy interesado en lo que propones.

Yo desde hace 4 dias me estoy empapando de conocimiento para aprender a programar en Java para mobiles J2ME y concretamente necesito controlar el bluetooth.

Si quieres tu ves desarrollando el hard, y yo ire compartiendo todo lo que aprenda de programacion.

Por favor, publica todo lo que avances, que me interesa mucho, aunque ahora no tenga tiempo de ponerme, es algo que siempre he querido hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## elotech

Hola Ferfila y analista 77 
Yo tambien estoy interesado
Mi principal problema es como programar la PC para conectarse al celu por Bluetoot.
Alguien sabe como manejar entradas y salidas bluetooth de la PC en VBasic o Java?

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## gorette

tambien nesecito saber la comunicacion bluetooth para controlar el movil asi que estaremos en contacto ya les dare información del tema


----------



## Aristides

De este manual pueden sacar información:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/comm/eb500UserManual.pdf


----------



## RaCer

Bueno pues la verdad es que yo tambien eh estado investigando mucho sobre lo que es J2ME para comunicar un circuito electronico a una tarjeta con un dsPIC de manera serial pero que reciba una señal bluetooth por medio del celular y pues si me interesaria mucho lo que podamos aportar todos aqui, esatare en contacto


----------



## @f2504

Buenas...
Tambien estoy interesado en el tema. Sera q es posible utilizar un adaptador bluetooth-usb para las entradas del hardware y leerlas con una interface usb como un pic?
muchas gracias


----------



## RaCer

Se que si es posible solo que tendrias que manejar pic de la serie 18 en adelante que son lso que cuentan con interface usb


----------



## Sosa

Estoy desarrollando una tarjeta que se conecte al celu por bluetooth.
La idea es comandar acciones de la tarjeta,como tambien leer algunas variables de ella.
Podrian indicarme algo que me ayude paso a paso a utilizar el J2ME y desarrollar un software básico para eso?
Si han logrado algo quiero saber mas.

Gracias.


----------



## LIAMNEESON

RaCer dijo:
			
		

> Se que si es posible solo que tendrias que manejar pic de la serie 18 en adelante que son lso que cuentan con interface usb



Pues la seríe 16 cuenta con el PIC16C745 que tiene módulo USB y con la serie 18 no sería posible utilizando el módulo USB que incluyen ya que dicho módulo solo puede ser programado como esclavo y no como maestro del bus, que es lo que requeriría el adaptador bluetooth-usb.


----------



## Sosa

Hoy mi tarjeta tiene dos micros: un freescale y un ST que hace la parte USB.
Mi idea era cambiar el ST por otro que hiciera el bluetooth.
Entonces me indicaron algo de National, como el LMX9830.

La idea de ustedes:
tarjeta con micro Pic16c745 + link usb para conectar al celular.
Tendria que sacar los dos micros y poner el pic, o sino cambiar solo el ST por el pic.
Me parece mas rápido para tener algun resultado. Incluso quizas facilite el desarrollo del control de la tarjeta desde la computadora utilizando la interface que para comunicación USB.

Tendré mas dificultad con el software del celular.
Baje el kit para desarrollo en java, pero todavia estoy muy crudo en eso. No conosco el lenguaje.
Solo conozco assembler de microcontrolador. Por eso pedi si me inidcaban algo "paso a paso" para el celular.
Alguien logró hacer el software? Me gustaria ver como queda en el celular.
Y si tienen algo que me pueda ayudar a desarrollar el software, tambíen me interesa.

Desde luego, muchas gracias.
Sosa


----------



## LIAMNEESON

Si quieres comunicación Bluetooth en un micro sería más fácil utilizar un módem Bluetooth como el de la siguiente página
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=582
que tiene interfaz serial.

En cuanto al J2ME, estamos igual


----------



## coballo

LIAMNEESON dijo:
			
		

> RaCer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se que si es posible solo que tendrias que manejar pic de la serie 18 en adelante que son lso que cuentan con interface usb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues la seríe 16 cuenta con el PIC16C745 que tiene módulo USB y con la serie 18 no sería posible utilizando el módulo USB que incluyen ya que dicho módulo solo puede ser programado como esclavo y no como maestro del bus, que es lo que requeriría el adaptador bluetooth-usb.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## fernandoae

Yo lo de manejar la pc con el celular a traves de BT ya lo hice... incluso con el puerto paralelo y una interfaz de potencia manejaba luces y otras cosas.
Si a alguien le interesa se lo explico con mas detalles...


----------



## Sosa

Me gustaria saberlo en detalles.
Puedes explicarmelo?


----------



## fernandoae

Yo pense en hacerme la aplicacion en java pero no tenia tiempo asiq m puse a buscar y lo encontre hecho... incluso se pueden abrir ejecutables.   
Aca te paso el programa.

Despues si queres manejar luces tenes que hacer un programa en vb... si estas interesado lo busco.


----------



## DMag00

A mi tambien me interesa el tema.
Seria mejor subir el proyecto completo aunque sea una version para aficionados; incluyendo el programa del pic, la interfaz y la aplicación del PC......... please.


----------



## @f2504

hola,

Por lo que veo nadie ha intentado lo siguiente:
MAX3421E pdf, MAX3421E description, MAX3421E datasheets, MAX3421E view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::
El integrado MAX3421E es un controlador USB que puede actuar como Host y puede, ademas, comunicarse via SPI.
Sabemos que los PIC de la serie 18F tienen puerto USB pero no es posible utilizarlo como Host del puerto. Por eso creo que seria buena idea utilizar este integrado.
Aun no se como implementarlo, asi que un poco de ayuda no estaria mal.

Estaremos en contacto,


----------



## Janio

fernandoae dijo:


> Yo lo de manejar la pc con el celular a traves de BT ya lo hice... incluso con el puerto paralelo y una interfaz de potencia manejaba luces y otras cosas.
> Si a alguien le interesa se lo explico con mas detalles...



que tal estoy en los primero pasos de algo muy similar a lo que tu has desarrollado, seria de gran ayuda que me puedas indicar los pasos que tu segusite para hacer ese desarrollo. ya que estoy interesado en las mismas tecnologias que tu implementaste.

Necesito tu ayuda


----------



## esgaver

Veo que controlais el tema un monton, infinitamente mas que yo, por eso acudo a vosotros para yn proyecto que tengo entre manos. No se si es posible realizarlo o no, pero ahi va mi propuesta.

Quiero que un movil envie fotos instantanemente a otro movil predeterminado, es decir, que cuando haga click para sacar una foto, automaticamente envie la foto a otro movil que le hayamos dicho anteriormente. Es para un asunto de seguridad. El problema de apretar el boton de hacer la foto ya lo he solucionado, pero esto me trae de cabeza. No se si me he explicado, pero en pocas palabras es apretar el boton de hacer foto y que se envie a otro telefono el solito, y que se pueda repetir tantas veces como haga falta.
Ahi queda el reto. Si hay alguien que haya hecho algo parecido, agradeceria su explicacion.
Saludos


----------



## 1Roland1

esgaver dijo:


> Veo que controlais el tema un monton, infinitamente mas que yo, por eso acudo a vosotros para yn proyecto que tengo entre manos. No se si es posible realizarlo o no, pero ahi va mi propuesta.
> 
> Quiero que un movil envie fotos instantanemente a otro movil predeterminado, es decir, que cuando haga click para sacar una foto, automaticamente envie la foto a otro movil que le hayamos dicho anteriormente. Es para un asunto de seguridad. El problema de apretar el boton de hacer la foto ya lo he solucionado, pero esto me trae de cabeza. No se si me he explicado, pero en pocas palabras es apretar el boton de hacer foto y que se envie a otro telefono el solito, y que se pueda repetir tantas veces como haga falta.
> Ahi queda el reto. Si hay alguien que haya hecho algo parecido, agradeceria su explicacion.
> Saludos


 
Lo que tu quieres hacer es registrar por medio de una imagen cuando alguien entra a una determinada instancia, se lo puede hacer usando sensores de movimiento para que cuando exista una presencia el microcontrolador se encargue de activar la camara del celular y automaticamente enviar esa foto a traves de un mensaje multimedia.


----------



## esgaver

Hola roland:

Gracias por tu ayuda, pero como se consigue eso? Hay algun programa especifico que lo haga? Caual es ese programa? Y otra cosas. Si quiero yo hacer la foto y que automaticamente se envie, sin usar detectores de movimiento, tambien se puede? Y como? Perdon por mis preguntas que son muchas, pero es que soy un poco torpe para estas cosas.
Saludos


----------



## 1Roland1

Si quieres hacerlo con algun tipo de sensor para que cuando alguien entre a determinada zona tienes que programarte un microcontrolador que al recibir la señal del sensor el microcontrolador se encargue de gobernar al cel y así poder tomar la foto, pero para esto tienes que tener algun tipo de conocimiento en lo que es programación de microcontroladores, electronica etc.. no se que grado de conocimientos acerca de esto puedas tener. 
Ahora si lo que quieres es tomar tu la foto y que automaticamente se envíe hay aplicaciones ya hechas disponibles en internet que pueden hacer esto, pero ya dependería de tu tipo de cel que tengas, se podría hacer un programa utilizando Java (J2ME) para hacer esto, pero así mismo tendrias que tener conocimiento de JAVA.


----------



## esgaver

Hola Roland:

En principio quiero ir paso a paso. quiero sacar la foto y que automaticamente la envie a otro telefono y si esto funciona, ya sigo con el siguiente paso. Tengo que cambiar el movil, por lo que en principio podria adquirir otro terminas en el que funcione el programa en cuestion. Y cual es ese programa?
Saludos


----------



## 1Roland1

Hola esgaver

Necesito saber si sabes programar microcontroladores, que tipo del cel tienes cosas como esas observa esto http://bibdigital.epn.edu.ec/bitstream/15000/1083/1/CD-1922.pdf


----------



## esgaver

Hola Roland:

He visto el pdf y me parece muy interesante. Yo quiero ir poco a poco, y lo primero que quiero es hacerlo manualmente. Es decir, pulsar yo el boton de hacer la foto y que se envie ella solita al otro telefono.
Para pulsar el boton, en la siguiente fase, ya ideare n sistema mecanico, o si hace falta el micro pues tambien, pero en principio la primera fase, por si no funciona, no seguir gastando dinero.
Saludos.

Por cierto roland, no se programar microcontroladores, pero eso no seria problema. Si es facil lo aprendo y si no tengo un amigo inform´´atico que me ayudaria.
Saludos


----------



## jechu094

hola a todos

como solucion a lo que nos propone @esgaver yo sugeriria tomar alguna de las aplicaciones que se encargan de editar fotos y convinarla con un programa tipo hack bluetooth, tambien depende del tipo de celular, ya que en los celulares android es mas facil y creo que ya hay una aplicacion conocida, solo habria que tomar esta aplicacion y modificarla, si es para android es mas facil hacerlo ya que es libre


----------



## demianel

Hola gente. Justo le había escrito a "esgaver" en otro tema. En el cual le había pasado un "E-Book" para programación en J2ME. Este contiene contenidos de conexiones y todo lo referido a J2ME (está hecho para diseñar juegos pero explica muy bien las funciones de Java).
Saludos.


----------



## shala

demianel dijo:


> Hola gente. Justo le había escrito a "esgaver" en otro tema. En el cual le había pasado un "E-Book" para programación en J2ME. Este contiene contenidos de conexiones y todo lo referido a J2ME (está hecho para diseñar juegos pero explica muy bien las funciones de Java).
> Saludos.



seria muy bueno que nos permitieras ver tal documento... claro si no tienes inconveniente alguno

en cuanto a la comunicacion del pic

hay adaptadores bluetooth usb que los he llegado a ver a 6000 pesos colombianos, algo asi como 3.3 dolares, muy barato... he visto, lamentablemente, solo un circuito donde conectan un pic y un adaptador de la forma mas sencilla... +V, GND, +D, -D... +D y -D a RX y TX respectivamente

esto me parece muy logico y cierto, ademas asi pense conectarlo... la verdad no he podido probarlo porque no lo he comprado

pero tambien he visto que estos adaptadores, se conectan por medio del protocolo RS-232, lo cual requiere el max y sus respectivos condensadores...

si alguien sabe mas del tema, seria bueno que lo diera a conocer para que entre todos lleguemos a una conclusion verdadera

suerte muchachos


----------



## Julio93

Que tal gente!!!
Es la primera vez que escrivo en el foro y tambien estoy muy interesado en este tema, aunque no soy un experto en el tema me esfuerzo en comprenderlo mas.
Al principio no sabia como es que la señal de bluetooht llegaria a un pic, averiguando encontre un modulo en digilent que me parecio interesante, eso me permitiria enviar y recibir una señal bluetooht transmitiendo de una manera serial (es decir el pic enviava de forma serial al modulo en los pines de Tx y Rx) aun no he realizado pruebas con el debido a que tuve un retraso por un problema con ADUANAS.

El problema que ahora tengo es que no se como pienso hacer que no se como hacer que un celular con bluetooht pueda enviarle alguna orden al pic (como por ejemplo encender un led para empezar como prueba) a travez del modulo ( es decir si es que hay alguna programacion en comandos AT o en java) la verdad es que no se mucho sobre esos temas de java y los comandos AT.

les dejo algunas paginas que me fueron utiles:

http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,401,865&Prod=PMOD-BT
http://docencia.etsit.urjc.es/moodle/file.php/102/practica2HD2010v2.pdf

Gracias y espero alguna ayuda en este tema


----------



## 1Roland1

Julio93 dijo:


> Que tal gente!!!
> Es la primera vez que escrivo en el foro y tambien estoy muy interesado en este tema, aunque no soy un experto en el tema me esfuerzo en comprenderlo mas.
> Al principio no sabia como es que la señal de bluetooht llegaria a un pic, averiguando encontre un modulo en digilent que me parecio interesante, eso me permitiria enviar y recibir una señal bluetooht transmitiendo de una manera serial (es decir el pic enviava de forma serial al modulo en los pines de Tx y Rx) aun no he realizado pruebas con el debido a que tuve un retraso por un problema con ADUANAS.
> 
> El problema que ahora tengo es que no se como pienso hacer que no se como hacer que un celular con bluetooht pueda enviarle alguna orden al pic (como por ejemplo encender un led para empezar como prueba) a travez del modulo ( es decir si es que hay alguna programacion en comandos AT o en java) la verdad es que no se mucho sobre esos temas de java y los comandos AT.
> 
> les dejo algunas paginas que me fueron utiles:
> 
> http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,401,865&Prod=PMOD-BT
> http://docencia.etsit.urjc.es/moodle/file.php/102/practica2HD2010v2.pdf
> 
> Gracias y espero alguna ayuda en este tema



Tienes que hacer una aplicación J2ME (java para dispositivos móviles) en un celular que sea compatible con aplicaciones java MIDP 2.0 CLDC 1.1 yo hice un proyecto para la U con el cual desde el celular enviaba ordenes al pic para podía prender y apagar luces, controlar su nivel de intensidad, prender y apagar otros artefactos, tienes que aprender a programar en java si quieres lograr eso, aqui no intervienen comandos AT ya que vas a utilizar solo la tecnología bluetooth para transmitir datos de forma serial....


----------



## demianel

Hola gente, espero que anden bien. Disculpen las tardanzas, el material que me pidieron está aquí. En el mensaje #6. Espero que les sea de ayuda. Cualquier cosa en que les pueda ser útil, no duden en pedirlo (estoy estudiando informática).
Saludos.


----------



## Julio93

nos vemos de nuevo gente!
Enpece a leer los manuales de java y pedi ayuda a un amigo que sabe mas de este tema y logre que desde una pc (obiamente con bluetooh) enviar un dato al modulo bluetooh (en este caso el dato era A255$, en el programa esta indicado) a traves del jccreator de java. pude apreciar que llegaba al modulo pero sin embargo el pic no respondio, mi pregunta es si es que eso puede ser problema del modulo o el programa del pic aqui les dejo el programa con la libreria para poder ser copilada si es que alguien tiene interes 
Gracias


----------



## Pull1988

Hola gente, leyendo todo el foro vi que lo que yo quiero hacer es casi similar a los temas tratados aki, yo quiero realizar un proyecto en el cual pueda mandar un sms, este ser receptado por un modulo gsm o un celular y que este a su vez le envie al PIC para que el pueda mandar a los reles y prender y apagar una luz x ejm. No se quien me puede ayudar mi duda es puedo utilizar comandos AT y estos ser programados desde microcode studio?o utilizar otro tipo de alternativa. gracias


----------



## scap

Ayuda, deseo realizar una coneccion entre un pic y un celular por bluetooth, SIN PC, mi duda es si los modulos bluetooth con interfases seriales que existen en el mercado me permitiran envio y recepcion de comandos at entre el modem gsm del celular y el microcontrolador. 

gracias, es muy urgente para mi trabajo de grado.


----------



## Julio93

Me ha surgido un problema, He logrado enviar el dato a mi modulo, pero para comprobar que el dato esta llegando correctamente, he usado el hyperterminal para visualizarlo, me he dado cuenta que el dato llega pero con otros caracteres, es decir que si yo envio "Z100", el dato que visualizo es "@$@♦♀Z100ð@♀" es decir que el dato llega pero con otros datos o en el peor de los caso llega solo un aprte del dato, estoy trabajando con un velocidad de 9600baudios y no se si el problema pueda ser un falso contacto o interferencia o talvez nesesite un integrado o circuito adicional agradeceria si alguien me puede explicar que es lo que esta pasando, gracias


----------



## hammer_go

Pues lo que pones tiene cara de ser ruido; no se en los bluetooth, pero en los módulos de RF siempre hay ruido, lo que hay que hacer es designar un caracter de sincronización y una cantidad de caracteres despues de este, asi el programa solo tomara en cuenta los caractéres que tu designes despues del de sincronización, tal ves sea necesario enviar el mismo dato más de una ves para asegurarte de que la información halla llegado correctamente, es decir comparar la cadena previamente recibida con una nueva cadena, esto es para asegurarte que no halla basura entre tu cadena de datos, ya que el ruido es muy difícil de quitar, es mejor discriminarlo.


----------

